# Weißer Balken unten und rechts!



## subzero (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo liebe Liebenden..

Habe mal vorrab meine Homepage online gestellt...
Wie ihr sehr is unten und rechts eo einw eißer Balken!
Habt ihr ne Idee wie man den weg bekommen könnte?

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

// edit....
So ganz am rande mal:
Weiß einer auch zufällig wie man Das makieren von bildern verhindern kann? -> auf meine Page bezogen


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo subzero

Um alle deine Probleme in den Begriff zu bekommen, ersetzt du am besten das hier:
	
	
	



```
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0
TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
```
durch das hier:
	
	
	



```
<body style="background-color:#ffffff; margin:0px;
padding:0px;" onSelect="return false;">
```
Das padding ist da, weil margin von Opera nicht beachtet wird.

Weitere Infos gibt's hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6292


----------



## subzero (17. Mai 2003)

Also...
 - Kein Wort verstanden!

Hat aber geholfen, *dichknuuuutsch*  

Ich hätte ja ehrlich erwartet das jemand sagt, "pöh, du hast vergessen die URL anzugeben"

aber WoW!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (17. Mai 2003)

zu der "Frage am Rande" hätte ich ne Idee anzubieten (hab ich mal kürzlich irgendwo gelesen) :

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst Du verhindern, dass man auf eine Grafik `nen Rechtsklick macht und dann hergeht und das Bild einfach speichert, oder?

Eins vorweg: ne sichere Lösung gibt's dafür net!!! Über den Quelltext kommt man jederzeit an die URL der Grafik ran. Man kann nur versuchen, es dem "Dieb" etwas schwerer zu machen:

1.) Lege die Grafiken als "background" in eine Tabellenzelle und in die Tabellenzelle selbst legst Du ein transparentes GIF. Die Zelle und das GIF dann entsprechend skaliert auf die Bildgröße. Beim "Bild speichern unter" bekommt der "Dieb" dann nur das GIF.
2.) Die URL zu diesem "background" aber nicht direkt in den HTML-Code (wegen Quelltext anzeigen) sondern über CSS in einer externen CSS-Datei. Da kommt man zwar immernoch dran, ist aber schon ein Schritt mehr (... und "Diebe" sind meistens faul ;-) )
3.) noch besser wirds, wenn Du den Quelltext der Seite dann noch per JavaScript verschlüsselst.

Da gibt's sicher noch mehr Ideen, um es noch "umständlicher" zu machen. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, denn wie gesagt: 100%ig sicher kannst Du es net machen. :-(


Dunsti


----------

